# Spoonmaking question about dry wood



## Furnitude (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm very new to spoonmaking and don't yet have any wet wood to work with. I was wondering if it would make sense to take some chunks of dry wood and soak them in water to get them wet for easier carving. Has anyone ever tried that?


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

I made a bunch of cherry spoons last Christmas out of dry wood, and it wasn't particularly difficult. I used a gouge and some rasps to do the shaping.


----------



## mpounders (Jun 22, 2010)

Sometimes a 50/50 mix of alcohol and water sprayed on can help a bit, but sharp tools and the right wood are more helpful. Cherry and walnut are prettier than basswood, but a lot harder to carve. Poplar and birch aren't too bad. You might consider using power carving tools on harder woods for at least roughing out the spoon.


----------

